# Aponogeton crispus 'Red'



## Mark Evans

My Aponogeton crispus 'Red' is really taking hold now, and looks rel nice. It's becoming my current fave plant.


----------



## Ian Holdich

I hope mine will get like this. Any tips mate?


----------



## Mark Evans

ianho said:
			
		

> Any tips mate?



Not really. it's doing it's own thing mate. Under T5, it's not so 'flamboyant' in colour. Get lower done for a pic, and the red shows up a treat. 

I saw some @ TGM and it looked very different to mine. Even in the pic on tropicas website, it looks quite dark. 

Maybe, mine isnt looking how it really should do. On some leaves there's a green part that runs up the middle. 

In some ways it reminds me of crypt species, as in, the way they change their appearance on a daily basis.


----------



## George Farmer

It is a wonderful plant.  It is also a brute and may need taming.   My biggest leaves reached over 80cm long and 4cm wide.  You should get flowers soon too...

Its red colouration picks out the hints of red in the petrified wood nicely.


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> It is a wonderful plant. It is also a brute and may need taming. My biggest leaves reached over 80cm long and 4cm wide. You should get flowers soon too...



It is nice George. Do the flowers grow off a stalk?

Here's the leaf as it gets towards the surface. The green vein, does disappear as it gets towards the light. You can see the immature leaves top the left and right, just below the main one. 





I've got a few ideas in mind for a future tank, which could incorporate this plant.


----------



## George Farmer

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Do the flowers grow off a stalk?


Yes mate.

I created a thread here about it.  

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=16154&start=0

I originally thought it was an Echinodorus flower.


----------



## Mark Evans

Cheers big ears.


----------



## mrjackdempsey

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the flowers grow off a stalk?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate.
> 
> I created a thread here about it.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=56&t=16154&start=0
> 
> I originally thought it was an Echinodorus flower.
Click to expand...

In a strange way similar to the flowers of Madagascar Lace plant that flowered in my tank


----------



## Ian Holdich

I had a aponogeton ulvaceus that flowered regulaly a while back




poor quality

They let off quite a nice smell as well. They look better in an open top tank.


----------



## m_attt

looks good, have been after one for a wile.

currently have a green one flowering, did have 5 flowers but lid fell and chopped two off


----------



## Ian Holdich

TGM have some nice specimens in stock at the min M_att, they aren't the cheapest of plants though.


----------



## andyh

great looking plant Mark, you just need a 1m deep tank now


----------



## Ian Holdich

according to Tropica the max height is 30cm. I know that's not a lot to go on!lol


----------



## andyh

ianho said:
			
		

> according to Tropica the max height is 30cm. I know that's not a lot to go on!lol



I was basing that on George's 80cm comment


----------



## m_attt

ianho said:
			
		

> TGM have some nice specimens in stock at the min M_att, they aren't the cheapest of plants though.



ideal cheers will have a look



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> according to Tropica the max height is 30cm. I know that's not a lot to go on!lol



mines at 2ft currently


----------



## Mark Nicholls

Mine is starting to throw out red leaves now.


----------

